# Seriously thinking of giving up.



## spid (Nov 4, 2008)

So when Coda went off to stud I had 9 people wanting a total of 13 kittens - a couple of those were tentative (one of those MCWillow) - so you would think that reasonable. I now have 5 kittens and only 2 have homes - everyone else other than MCW dropped out and Dagny fell in love with Flower. I have 3 people on the waiting list for the next litter (if I have one). I have advertised for weeks now and not a nibble! 

I cant keep them all, and I can't breed more unless I think I can find homes. I'm sure this lot will all eventually get homes (at a reduced price) and therefore a loss for me. Now I'm out of work (I have CFS) I can't afford to continuously fund this as an expensive hobby. Unless these kittens find homes - I think I'm going to have to stop. (this isn't a plea for forum members to take my kittens - that's not what I want) I'm just flabbergasted at the high drop out rate and the lack of interest. Maybe it will pick up towards Xmas - but are they the type of owners I want?

What to do? What to do?


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

its difficult isnt it.
i have 13 kittens and 2 was hanging around for a while, i took new photos and then they went within a week.
try new pics and see what happens, i can understand how you feel though when people drop out but they do go in the end.


----------



## spid (Nov 4, 2008)

I'm updating pics every week.


----------



## Treaclesmum (Sep 26, 2011)

I want them all!! But I wouldn't want a Ragamuffin in a house that currently has a cat flap, it's hard enough keeping Pixie indoors and out of the kitchen... :


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

I think a lot of people are feeling the bite of the recession now  I found selling Mai Tai's last litter harder than in the past but mainly because I had been messed about by someone early on 
I also think that some breeds are more 'fashionable' than others - MCs, Ragdolls and Bengals for example and the 'market' for other breeds is quieter especially for ones like yours Spid that is little known.
I think people who want a pedigree generally know more or less what breed they would like and will 'google' say Siamese kittens for sale making them easier to sell, if that makes sense 
You need the profile of Ragamuffins raising and this forum is an excellent place to start


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

ragamuffin, oh wow i adore those.
do you advertise on kitten list or pets4 homes, this is where i had to advertise my last 2 kittens before they went.


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

i still get enquires for ragdolls even though my mum gave up last year, still have photos on my website so if i have any more i can always tell them about the beautiful ragamuffins and send to you.


----------



## spid (Nov 4, 2008)

Yep ads on Pets4homes, Kittenlist, and even the horrendous Preloved!

Was just discussing it with hubby and saying the profile needs raising. Maybe I'll get enquiries after the Supreme and then they will be ready to go. By all means pass on my details CC  Thanks.


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

oooh preloved, but then we have to try dont we lol. xxx
i dont know much about ragamuffins but i would think they are a smaller version of the ragdolls but with the same temperament. please correct me if im wrong as i understand they are a new breed.

all i can say is keep trying with different photos, you may get lucky.


----------



## catlove844 (Feb 15, 2011)

OH what a shame  They are lovely babies! I never heard of them before I see your link, Alot of people still havent heard of high profile cats so one that is new they wont have heard of, not sure what to advise but hope they find good homes  Would be a shame if a good breeder gave up, alot of breeders are giving up, Taylorbaby who was on here is giving up breeding bengals due to BYB so sad


----------



## rose (Apr 29, 2009)

Oh go on then, post me the little boy!


----------



## MCWillow (Aug 26, 2011)

It would be a huge shame if you had to give up Spid 

I hope it doesnt come to that because Codas litter is delicious.

I did mention in passing today that Blossom needs a home - while we were sat on Duval Street in a bar :devil:


----------



## Shrap (Nov 22, 2010)

I love the boy so much. We may be genuinely interested - mum has fallen in love already.


----------



## Shrap (Nov 22, 2010)

PM sent


----------



## havoc (Dec 8, 2008)

In those lists of character traits needed by breeders we all forget the ability to hold our nerve when it comes to sale time. I've had the odd kitten still here at 17 weeks, been kicking myself at refusing people earlier and then the right home has come along. I've found one of the reasons people drop out is because they don't want to wait and they've found a kitten elsewhere ready sooner. This then becomes a real case of what goes around comes around and you're the one who gets the buyer when yours are ready. I can honestly say every time I've been worried I have found lovely homes eventually and often end up with a flurry of enquiries a week or two after the last one has left.


----------



## Alaskacat (Aug 2, 2010)

I breed a rare breed - Snowshoes and I feel your pain. I had 11 kittens needing homes Nov and Dec and now have 3 unreserved. Hopefully we will both find interested parties, but I do discount prices or rehome for free to friends if they are still here at 15 weeks or so.

My experience of the Supreme was that it raised interest and my profile, but it didn't translate into immediate kitten sales, more into future contact months down the line. Sorry to be depressing.

My experience of a rare/little known breed is that this is the worst time of year, I have a lot more contact in the Spring. I now breed the Old Style Siamese because I love them, but also because I can easily find fantastic homes and that to a degree offsets the kittens I give away. Though I am running at a massive financial loss and have just got a job to further support my hobby. 

A new breed is a dedication and I'm afraid I think it involves dedicated people - like yourself - to invest financially. As stated hold your nerve and I am sure you will find loving homes - I only had one go as a Christmas kitten last year and that kitten is adored and in a super dedicated home so please don't be put off everyone who contacts you for that reason. Sometimes a big financial outlay needs to be excused as a present - I think in today's financial climate fewer Pedigree kits probably end up an impulse buy than in previous decades. Though obviously you will weigh up each home on it's own merit. 

Please don't give up and I am looking forward to meeting you at the Supreme - you will be inundated though, as people are fascinated to actually see the new breeds. I was both intimidated and flattered by it last year.



(Mental note to self to change Avatar to a cute kitten I actually have available, as mildly offended that lovely caring PF members only seem to want to give homes to fluffy kittens not lovely colourpointed and white short haired ones)


----------



## ChinaBlue (Feb 3, 2008)

Like you, Spid, I have struggled finding homes this year (normally I have a waiting list) and did in fact have 2 people waiting but wanting girls from me - and we had 3 boys!! Despite advertising everywhere I am still left with two - and it's not helped by the fact they are extremely fussy eaters. They boys are now 5 months old. Problem is I have gotten so attached but if I want to carry on breeding then I need to find a home for them; if the right home doesn't come along then we will keep them and neuter our remaining girl (their mum) and give up.


----------



## Treaclesmum (Sep 26, 2011)

MCWillow said:


> It would be a huge shame if you had to give up Spid
> 
> I hope it doesnt come to that because Codas litter is delicious.
> 
> I did mention in passing today that Blossom needs a home - while we were sat on Duval Street in a bar :devil:


Good work! You could even keep her name, as it's a tree name...


----------



## OrientalSlave (Jan 26, 2012)

How about looking up Spotty Cat's accupressure technique for bringing a queen out of call and using that to take a break, without neutering your girl or girls?

BTW I still haven't worked out what your breed is!


----------



## spid (Nov 4, 2008)

Thank you everyone for your kind thoughts, words and suggestions. 

@OrientalSlave - do you have sigs turned off, as it says in my signature. I breed RagaMuffins (cousins of the Ragdoll but solid as well as pointed) and Selkirk Rexes. The RagaMuffins are the kittens I have at the moment - they are very similar in temperament to Ragdolls having a shared ancestry. Fluffy things. If I decide to give up on the Muffins I will spay Coda and concentrate on my Selkirks.

@Alaskacat - I won't actually be at the supreme but the breed club will be - after the pet show in London I got a lot of enquiries though every single one of those disappeared. 

It's the fickleness of people that does my head in. One lady rang me from Cambridgeshire and I told her how far away she was and suggested breeders nearer her. She was insistent she wanted my kittens, had fallen in love with Coda etc. Had family this way so was happy to travel etc etc. No amount of dissuading worked. She started to not reply to emails (apparently a friend had been in hospital with a heart attack) then 1 day before she was due to visit 'apparently' her grown up son (who was coming with her to visit!) gave her his ragdoll to look after and so she couldn't have a kitten after all! Yeah right! I believe that one! Why not just be straight with me as soon as you change your mind - I don't need lies.

@Havoc - you are right I need to hold my nerve. As long as I cover the costs of neutering and vaccinating I can carry on. It is about keeping your nerve and not panicking. I was panicking last night - brought on by that 'ill kitten' thread that I should never have replied to. 

@Shrap - PM recieved

@MCW - you are taking on the lovely Cedar already - this is enough  Mr MCW has already had his arm twisted behind his back, not sure it would go any further! But thank you for the thought.

I will hold my nerve and hope. Thank you all. 

EDIT: I was horrified when on Preloved at how many ragamuffin crosses are being advertised already - just for this area it was at least 6 people!


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

_dont give up spid. i would of loved one of your kittens, but as i had allready booked up two new kittens, timing just wasnt right, plus i really didnt know much about the breed,and feel you need to do some research about a cat before deciding on getting one. I think things are tight at the moment, people just havent got the money, plus its a new breed, i have been chatting to different people about the breed and alot of people have never heard of them. take a deep breath,count to ten, then as members have said new pictures, maybe send some pics off to the cat mags, i sent some of dazzle and coco and said they were british short hair variants and it would be nice if they done a write up about the BLH as people hadnt heard of them, and blow me, a couple of months later they did a small write up on the breed. only abit, but hopefully people read it. you need to make people aware of them. sorry for rattling on....._


----------



## nicolaa123 (Mar 30, 2012)

One thing I can suggest is when you do a google search for the breed, on first page it does not list your website and if I was looking for one that is where I would start. Think you can increase the position of your google result, sorry not sure how so that if someone searches your breed, your website comes up, more traffic=more potential slaves!






And to Alaskacat....please can we see some photos of the snowshoes...really love the breed..


----------



## spid (Nov 4, 2008)

nicolaa123 said:


> One thing I can suggest is when you do a google search for the breed, on first page it does not list your website and if I was looking for one that is where I would start. Think you can increase the position of your google result, sorry not sure how so that if someone searches your breed, your website comes up, more traffic=more potential slaves!
> 
> And to Alaskacat....please can we see some photos of the snowshoes...really love the breed..


I have all the metatags set up, all the google bots working etc - the only way now to get on the first page is to have footfall through my website - not something I can control I'm afraid. Unfortunately. I have tried.


----------



## nicolaa123 (Mar 30, 2012)

So if we all went to your website.......?


----------



## spid (Nov 4, 2008)

nicolaa123 said:


> So if we all went to your website.......?


It would help!


----------



## OrientalSlave (Jan 26, 2012)

Yes, i turned sigs off and didn't look through enough of your profile.

Both your breeds are pretty new which might not help - the breeds most people will have heard of are Persian and Siamese, with BSH and Burmese probably next. Selkirk Rex? Some kind of king? 

I notice on the Kittens page you don't have 'Ragamuffin kittens' - just 'kittens'. 

I also Googled 'selkirk rex kittens' and the breed club comes up very close to the top, but you are not listed there so I wouldn't know about you from that route. The next is pets4homes, then preloved, so would suggest you make sure you advertise them there if you haven't already. It might help (not sure) if you exchange links with the Selkirk Rex breeders whose pages do come on the first page at google.co.uk.

The same all applies to the Ragamuffins, except I see you are listed in the breeders section. However they have just 'Forum' - 'Blandford' has got lost! You also don't have 'kittens available' in your listing on the breeders page, the link to your website doesn't work (it's incorrect) and I have no idea if the email link works or not. Check that as well, then get on the phone and get them to fix their website.


----------



## nicolaa123 (Mar 30, 2012)

So would it be best to click via google..if so what page are you on for a search of raggamuffins or just click your link?

Plus have you got a Facebook page?


----------



## spid (Nov 4, 2008)

OrientalSlave said:


> Yes, i turned sigs off and didn't look through enough of your profile.
> 
> Both your breeds are pretty new which might not help - the breeds most people will have heard of are Persian and Siamese, with BSH and Burmese probably next. Selkirk Rex? Some kind of king?
> 
> ...


Grrrr (not at you but at the club website) I got them to change and correct all of that when I took Coda to stud! SO why it isn't working again I don't know. I will get onto them YET AGAIN! It is quite important that. They also know I have kittens available and that should also be up there - sometimes I despair at this part of the club.

I'm not on the Selkirk cat club breeders section yet - that I am aware of - Bomber is still only 8 months old and I will get round to sorting that.

EDIT: just been on the site and it's all there - my location and the website link works - are you using a cached version? Type ukrmcs into goggle and use that one.


----------



## lizward (Feb 29, 2008)

Par for the course I'm afraid. I don't advertise mine until they are ready to go, for two reasons - 1. the huge drop-out rate (I find half of those who are "definitely coming right now" never arrive, let alone trying any further ahead) and 2. the fact that things can and do go wrong right up to at least 12 weeks of age. Just this morning I found the little girl I wanted to keep dead at 8 weeks - 12 hours earlier she was eating and seemed completely normal and I was not expecting this at all  A couple of days ago I heard from another breeder whose 8 week old kitten was running around playing in the morning and died from a massive infection just a few hours later. Meanwhile people buy at this age (or younger) and take on the risk themselves, but that's another issue.

Right now I have three Burmillas aged five months still looking for homes despite being down to £150 and a Tiffanie aged 7 months still looking for a home despite being down to £100.

I also have this one - half pedigree but isn't he pretty - still looking for a home at 7 months and the price is down to £30. It never was above £50. Nothing but timewasters, one man was definitely absolutely coming back with a cat carrier the next day (that was two weeks ago), another person definitely definitely wanted him and I was due to deliver him, then she decided she didn't have £30 and asked if I had anything cheaper!









And of course they all need feeding and I have younger kittens too and I am afraid the story will be the same there  Time for a complete rethink over the winter before next year, I suppose 

Liz


----------



## spid (Nov 4, 2008)

Hmmm, it looks par for the course - my problem is, as well, having given up work now due to health reasons (and not entitled to any benefits) I just don't have the extra cash now to bear the burden if I can't sell them. It was different when I started.

I will see how this lot finally do and then maybe think about going down to just the one queen (which would be Bomber as the stud fees etc are lots cheaper etc, and I'm desperate for my curly girl) and Selkirks are rumoured to be the net big thing. I have been umming and ahhing about only doing one breed for a good few months now. 

We shall see.


----------



## Soupie (Sep 2, 2008)

The advantage you will have with your Selkirk mentor is that she actively promotes her mentee's kittens and the kittens of people who have used her stud boys 

Liz is down your way and only has one kit to home and they are only 6 weeks old and although Amy's took a bit longer (we were very fussy - had loads of enquiries), they are now homed.


----------



## spid (Nov 4, 2008)

nicolaa123 said:


> So would it be best to click via google..if so what page are you on for a search of raggamuffins or just click your link?
> 
> Plus have you got a Facebook page?


Yes I have fb page.

Not sure what page I'm on will go and look - I also do google ads.


----------



## spid (Nov 4, 2008)

Soupie said:


> The advantage you will have with your Selkirk mentor is that she actively promotes her mentee's kittens and the kittens of people who have used her stud boys
> 
> Liz is down your way and only has one kit to home and they are only 6 weeks old and although Amy's took a bit longer (we were very fussy - had loads of enquiries), they are now homed.


My Selkirk mentor does seem very good - the number of times I bend her ear is amazing and she never gets cross! I do seem to keep changing my mind about what to do and she always listens and never judges. I think I know what she would recommend if she was absolutely pushed to say (which she won't) and I think I may be coming to that decision too.


----------



## OrientalSlave (Jan 26, 2012)

spid said:


> ...
> 
> EDIT: just been on the site and it's all there - my location and the website link works - are you using a cached version? Type ukrmcs into goggle and use that one.


Arghh!!!! They changed domain name and website without making the old one redirect to the new one! It's OK at the new site:

UKRMCS :: Home

www . ukrmcs . co . uk

If you use what a kitten buyer might use - 'ragamuffin kittens' the first breed site is a different one:

Home

www . ukragamuffingcatsociety . co . uk

And there your link is wrong...


----------



## Cazzer (Feb 1, 2010)

The breeder of Keshet & Kgosi is giving up. partly for personal reasons but she too has several older kittens plus others from my two's litter and another that haven't been sold. I remember looking on the the GCCF website and seeing that the number of NFC kittens registered had dropped dramatically over the past few years. 

Liz that little man is scrummy can't believe no one has snapped him up!


hope it gets better for you all of you pedigree breeders. People like me who want indoor cats and find it difficult if not impossible to get one from a rescue need you!


----------



## spid (Nov 4, 2008)

OrientalSlave said:


> Arghh!!!! They changed domain name and website without making the old one redirect to the new one! It's OK at the new site:
> 
> UKRMCS :: Home
> 
> ...


I will mention it. Thanks for the detective work!


----------



## OrientalSlave (Jan 26, 2012)

BTW from the Ragamuffin SoP:



> Both sexes should be muscular and heavy _with a fleshy pad on the lower abdomen_.


I was born to be a Ragamuffin!


----------



## spid (Nov 4, 2008)

OrientalSlave said:


> BTW from the Ragamuffin SoP:
> 
> I was born to be a Ragamuffin!


Me too! I have a large fleshy pad!


----------



## Soupie (Sep 2, 2008)

spid said:


> My Selkirk mentor does seem very good - the number of times I bend her ear is amazing and she never gets cross! I do seem to keep changing my mind about what to do and she always listens and never judges. I think I know what she would recommend if she was absolutely pushed to say (which she won't) and I think I may be coming to that decision too.


 she can be diplomatic sometimes! You should do what is best for you :thumbsup:


----------



## lizward (Feb 29, 2008)

Cazzer said:


> Liz that little man is scrummy can't believe no one has snapped him up!


Perhaps I should have advertised him as a Maine Coon without papers ideal for breeding - some BYB would have snapped him up then I am sure 

Liz


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

Its been really hard selling kittens this year alot of my breeder friends have been in the same boat we have put it down to wrong timing ie holiday season and kitten season..there is alot of kitens about.

I myself reduced my kittens down to £250,bsh's..registered,vaccinated.chipped fed on raw diet the works.Iv only just started this week to get people interested i now only have 2 to home out of 5

I think you will like me get plenty of interest in the coming weeks.


----------



## Shrap (Nov 22, 2010)

BTW your kittens aren't on the kittens available list on the club website - it only says kittens available on your breeder listing x


----------



## spid (Nov 4, 2008)

Shrap said:


> BTW your kittens aren't on the kittens available list on the club website - it only says kittens available on your breeder listing x


I know - there is only so much I can do when their website is playing up - taken me all day to get it sorted so far.


----------



## Jenny1966 (Feb 7, 2011)

I think by the time MCWillow comes back from her holiday Mr MC will have caved, and you will have another one taken 


My thoughts, for what they are worth, is so many jobs are unstable at the moment, that people just dont have the spare money to buy a pedigree kitten. 

I would love little Stripe out of Carly's litter, but I lost my job earlier this year, and am struggling to find another, so just cant justify spending that sort of money


----------



## auspiciousmind (Sep 2, 2012)

I hope you don't give up Splid.
I don't know much about breeding or the selling / buying of Kittens as our cats have sort of just "turned up" or "found us".

If you stop.. thats one less decent breeder.. and they are few and far between already!

If ever decide I would want to buy a kitten from a breeder you are one of the people I would 100% consider. I don't know you but the advice you've given to me and others on here that I've read is invaluable. I'd rather drive 100's of miles and give you my money because I know I will be getting healthy , well looked after animals that have been bred with good intentions and love. Plus I know If I need help or guidance you'll be there!

You may be having a hard time now because of the recession and because it seems like there's been a huge spike in kittens recently! But I do think that the amount of effort and care you take when breeding will shine through and things will pick up again.


----------



## messyhearts (Feb 6, 2009)

I think this is a common theme for people this year.

However, my first year breeding & I completely did not have a problem finding homes for my four boys & all were reserved with deposits before they were 7 weeks.

This surprised me as a new breeder but some of the things that I believe helped me alot were:-

- being very high on google searches (often front page) by ensuring key words were in the title of each of my website pages.
- using social media websites and fully intergrating with them so people can see updates on Facebook, Twitter etc.
- lots of clear photographs of each kitten that shows them at their best (cutest!)
- VIDEOS!!!!!!!! *Two *of my owners drove from London/Kent to Manchester for one of my kittens because she fell in love with his antics on a video!
- kitten listing on the breed club
- a VERY clear indication of who is available or who isn't & what each kitten "is" (I think your kitten page could be clearer but I use a table format).


----------



## spid (Nov 4, 2008)

Will look at my kitten page - all on the page are available. But a table at the top might help.
Will also change the titles of my page

Unfortunately can't do video as the internet is so slow here I just can't upload it. 

I use FB, haven't tried advertising in Twitter

will go do now - thanks.


----------



## spotty cats (Jul 24, 2012)

Is there a way to change your website tabs from saying "more" where the kittens link is hidden.

Lots of people don't like having to search for things, if the kittens aren't right there in their face, or the link easy to see they'll move on to another site. 

Add the available kittens to your front page.


Good luck, I hope things turn around for you soon.


----------



## Golgotha_tramp (Feb 27, 2011)

Spid, with video is there anyone who could visit, film and upload at their home (where Internet is better)?

As you know I've done a few films at Carly's and uploaded them when I got home, maybe a friend or close PF member could help you out (their reward is seeing your gorgeous kittens).

The one thing I think I notice is there are a lot of kittens available from the breeders on this site alone and time and money is a factor in every purchase. When I asked Carly to consider me for kittens it was march (I think) and I am getting my kittens in November. If I hadn't been so set on them (or rude) I could have probably got kittens 10 times over in that time but I knew what I wanted and I knew that I could trust Carly as a breeder and a friend. I didn't even realise that "kitten season" didn't apply to breeders!


----------



## spid (Nov 4, 2008)

I never expected to be in this position GT - I had 9 (I thought serious slaves waiting in the wings) wanting a total of 13 kittens. Never in my wildest dreams did I expect ALL bar one to drop out. When I bred Birmans 7 years ago I didn't have this high a drop out rate. Those 9 people were all the 'good' ones, I'd already weeded out the iffy ones. 

I've changed the meta tags on my site, asked for kittens to be put on kitten list on the breed club etc. Will change the order of my pages on my site so kittens are first. I have adverts everywhere. 

It's a waiting game now. We shall see.


----------



## Leam1307 (Feb 12, 2010)

Oh i love MyBluebell, unfortunatley i dont think hubby would allow me to have two kittens in the house and i dont think my other cats would thank me either.


----------



## Golgotha_tramp (Feb 27, 2011)

spid said:


> I never expected to be in this position GT - I had 9 (I thought serious slaves waiting in the wings) wanting a total of 13 kittens. Never in my wildest dreams did I expect ALL bar one to drop out. When I bred Birmans 7 years ago I didn't have this high a drop out rate. Those 9 people were all the 'good' ones, I'd already weeded out the iffy ones.
> 
> I've changed the meta tags on my site, asked for kittens to be put on kitten list on the breed club etc. Will change the order of my pages on my site so kittens are first. I have adverts everywhere.
> 
> It's a waiting game now. We shall see.


Please don't think my comment was a slight on your kittens or your mating plans - more a comment that people buying kittens can be fickle and impatient so I feel your pain.

I don't know how a breeder can get around people shirking a gentleman's agreement. I for one would never do that and if I had the intention of even *looking* somewhere else I would not commit to be on a wait list, but some people will. :confused1:


----------



## havoc (Dec 8, 2008)

> if I had the intention of even looking somewhere else I would not commit to be on a wait list, but some people will.


Most will and it's just the way it is. I won't hold any kitten for anyone until and unless they've at least visited. I tend not to keep waiting lists either if I don't have kittens other than for those who want a kitten from me - as opposed to just wanting a kitten. I'd rather direct them to other breeders who have kittens if I don't have any as they'll end up elsewhere anyway if they have to wait too long.


----------



## spid (Nov 4, 2008)

Oh GT I didn't take it as a negative comment - don't worry 

Havoc - I don't operate a waiting list either - and if I don't have kittens at the time and I get an enquiry I point them in the direction of other breeders, just like you. These 9 'insisted' on being on a list. I will operate differently next time.


----------



## GemCheri (Aug 18, 2009)

Hiya you don't know me but just had a look at you website and noticed there are no pictures of any kittens available, that i could find.
I know from a buying perpective when i decided on my breeders for Ollie and Lilly I looked for info and pictures of the parents and they had regular picture updates on the kittens from day 1 and little descriptions of the kittens personnalities. 
Also a summary of what colours you could possibly produce with your girl may give people more information to want to contact you.
Hope you don't take offence, just my 2 cents worth


----------



## Jenny1966 (Feb 7, 2011)

GemCheri said:


> Hiya you don't know me but just had a look at you website and noticed there are no pictures of any kittens available, that i could find.
> I know from a buying perpective when i decided on my breeders for Ollie and Lilly I looked for info and pictures of the parents and they had regular picture updates on the kittens from day 1 and little descriptions of the kittens personnalities.
> Also a summary of what colours you could possibly produce with your girl may give people more information to want to contact you.
> Hope you don't take offence, just my 2 cents worth


If you click on kitten nursery, available kittens are listed 

And Spid Bluebelle is gorgeous!!!!!


----------



## Paddypaws (May 4, 2010)

I can't seem to find the kittens anywhere on your site...can you tell me where to look Spid???
Also...would it be worth a little 'cheat' and advertising them in the Ragdoll section of pets4homes etc? Obviously once someone clicks on your ad they should then be given all the relevant info, but it could draw people in who have heard of Ragdolls but not the muffins.
Off to search your site again now.....


----------



## GemCheri (Aug 18, 2009)

Jenny1966 said:


> If you click on kitten nursery, available kittens are listed
> 
> And Spid Bluebelle is gorgeous!!!!!


AHA found them i was clicking on the drop down menu options instead of just the nursery tab! Apologies


----------



## MCWillow (Aug 26, 2011)

I know I won't be visiting for another couple of weeks, but I am happy for you to take video on my camera, and then to upload it for you


----------



## spid (Nov 4, 2008)

GemCheri said:


> Hiya you don't know me but just had a look at you website and noticed there are no pictures of any kittens available, that i could find.
> I know from a buying perpective when i decided on my breeders for Ollie and Lilly I looked for info and pictures of the parents and they had regular picture updates on the kittens from day 1 and little descriptions of the kittens personnalities.
> Also a summary of what colours you could possibly produce with your girl may give people more information to want to contact you.
> Hope you don't take offence, just my 2 cents worth


No offence taken = Definitely got pics on there - under kitten nursery - along with description of their personalities etc. You just didn't look hard enough. MAS. Though they are on the second tab so not too much looking needed.

When I know who the stud is I do give colours - the last list was very long! I don't know who the next stud will be yet so can't really give possible colours yet. Coda is a blue tortie silver tabby mink with white and so can produce a myriad of colours depending on her stud.

EDIT: just noticed you found them - I had a friend who said that the drop down tabs were no good and she kept missing the pics so I put them in the first bit - can't please everyone.


----------



## havoc (Dec 8, 2008)

> Though they are on the second tab so not too much looking needed.


I found them easily enough though I am wondering if it's because I'm used to the way breeders organise their websites. You could do a "we have kittens" notice just under the pic on the homepage and make it a link to the right page. People couldn't miss it if it's the first thing they see and all they have to do is click


----------



## spid (Nov 4, 2008)

havoc said:


> I found them easily enough though I am wondering if it's because I'm used to the way breeders organise their websites. You could do a "we have kittens" notice just under the pic on the homepage and make it a link to the right page. People couldn't miss it if it's the first thing they see and all they have to do is click


Now you are getting far too complicated for my feeble mind!


----------



## messyhearts (Feb 6, 2009)

I agree with havoc - it's important that it is slapping visitors in the face when they go to your site as it is the most important page. Not everyone is tech savvy & not everyone knows to try for a drop down menu.


----------



## OrientalSlave (Jan 26, 2012)

THe kitten on the front page is very cute, but it's quite big so the 'kittens available' is off the bottom on a lot of screens. Also I would make the text link to the kitten details.

I would also have 'Selkirk Rex' as a dropdown at the top, as you have 'Ragamuffin'. I would lose the 'planned matings' in the Ragmuffin dropdown as planing to mate your girl in 2013 is too far ahead in my view to mention. Even if they mate on 1st January it's going to be May or early June before kittens are ready, and that's way too far ahead for a lot of people to plan.

It's also not at all obvious to me that you simply click on 'Kittens Available' to see them, since it has that dropdown icon. The same about 'Home'. I would make a separate tab with no dropdown for 'About Us' towards the right-hand end, make a tab with no dropdown just next to 'Home' that was 'kittens', and add the kitten information under 'More' and link to it from the 'Kittens' page.

Finally it's very customary to have Contact on the top line.

So:

Home - Kittens - RagaMuffin - Selkirk Rex - Info - About Us - Contact

The Ragamuffin dropdown would contain pages about the RagaMuffin and about your girl, ditto the Selkirk Rex, and personally I wouldn't have the tabs themselves going anywhere.

The Info dropdown again wouldn't go anywhere but would have the kitten stuff and anything else I've missed.

There is also no 'News' tab which a lot of breeder websites have.

These changes would be done with the aim of making the things I think people really want really obvious, making the website consistent (ironing out the difference between how the RagaMuffin and Selkirk Rex tabs work) and to follow established page patterns that a lot of websites have and people know how to navigate.

All the content itself is lovely, though if I was buying a kitten I personally would like to see the pedigree.

A final thought - wherever the website says 'Contact me' that should be a link to your contact information.


----------



## spid (Nov 4, 2008)

Hmm, that means a complete rejig of the website as I can't get that many tabs across the top on that design. Hence lots of drop downs.

I don't actually have too much of a problem with the website - I have had a lot of enquiries through it previously and put a lot of work into it - and had lots of people comment on how they like it - so don't want to change it too much. I have changed it a bit today - because of what people have said on here and now it's getting comments where the changes I would need to make would put it back to where it was before. As I say you can't please everyone. (not aimed at anyone in particular here)

Also I don't put pedigrees on the web deliberately as people have been known to copy them for bybs. - unless you are a line chaser it doesn't really mean much. 

Will look another day - don't have the brain for it tonight and we have guests coming.


----------



## havoc (Dec 8, 2008)

> Now you are getting far too complicated for my feeble mind!


Can't be as you've done it on here where we click straight through to your website. All you need to do is the same thing on your home page but with the address of your kitten page.

Whereas on here you have this with your web address as a hyperlink so we can click through
please look at my website - Finesthour ragamuffin selkirk home - for gorgeous GCCF registered RagaMuffins and Selkirk Rex

On your home page you put something like 
We have kittens! Click here for details Kittens Info ragamuffin selkirk rex


----------



## Paddypaws (May 4, 2010)

Well I found the kitten page one time, but then when I have gone to look round the rest of the site I can't find them again!
Is it just me being dense?
:confused1:

Edit to add....Yes it's me being dense (thanks for the pm Jenny! ) But TBH, if I can't find the kittens easily then I can't buy them and I don't think I would have spent that much time and effort struggling with a stranger's website.
But Spid they are absolutely gorgeous....Thumper is staring right into my soul!


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

i never put copies of pedigree's on my website. people can view them when they visit or get one when they buy a kitten, lots of byb's do copy them.
ive even had email enquiries asking for me to send them a pedigree before they come to see the kittens, when i say no and explain why they soon go jogging.


----------



## spotty cats (Jul 24, 2012)

Really like the new layout easier to follow than before. I do put pedigrees up so other breeders can see the pedigree before making an enquiry. They are all hosted on pawpeds anyway so it's no different to me putting them up.

If you want an easy way to do clickable links there are 'cheat' sites like this one http://www.ibdguy.com/makehtml/index.php#link

Just copy the linked to page into the Link - Anchor Tag section, and write your text below. Then generate the html and insert it onto your site. People could then just click on the words RagaMuffin kittens available now and be taken right to the page.


----------



## MollyMilo (Feb 16, 2012)

catcoonz said:


> i never put copies of pedigree's on my website. people can view them when they visit or get one when they buy a kitten, lots of byb's do copy them.
> ive even had email enquiries asking for me to send them a pedigree before they come to see the kittens, when i say no and explain why they soon go jogging.


I'm shocked that some 'breeders' go as far as copying pedigrees! There is no end to their deceit! 

Have to say though that when looking at the various websites for new Siamese, was hoping for similar pedigrees to my past girls.

Turns out the cats I have now are related, but I had no idea until I got them home!


----------



## spid (Nov 4, 2008)

Okay completely new website design now - what do you think? New photos will be going up of the kittens soon.


----------



## MCWillow (Aug 26, 2011)

Was looking at it just before you posted - I love it!!

Its much easier to navigate with a tablet too :yesnod:


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

Very nice :thumbsup: Lovely link to kittens, clear and easy to follow :thumbsup:
I've put a link on my site too


----------



## spid (Nov 4, 2008)

lymorelynn said:


> Very nice :thumbsup: Lovely link to kittens, clear and easy to follow :thumbsup:
> I've put a link on my site too


I have reciprocated. Anyone else who wants to swap links . . . . I'm happy to do so.


----------



## havoc (Dec 8, 2008)

Can't miss those cute babies now  Bet you hate us all for our constructive criticism. It always takes hours longer than you think to edit a website.


----------



## spid (Nov 4, 2008)

MCWillow said:


> Was looking at it just before you posted - I love it!!
> 
> Its much easier to navigate with a tablet too :yesnod:


This is good to know - I don't have a tablet so can't check!

When you get home MCW - can you change the picture of Cedar in your sig - he has such a mucky face in that picture - I want to wipe the screen every time I see it!


----------



## OrientalSlave (Jan 26, 2012)

Much simpler which is always good! A very flattering colour for your two girls as well.

I would drop the 'Our' of 'Our RagaMuffin Girl' - it will make the tab a little smaller and of course it will only be your cats on your website. 

And thinking on... I would put the kitten nursery stuff on the home page as that's what you really, really want people to look at.

And thinking on further, I would stick at the town you live in and email and phone. No-one needs a map unless they are visiting, and they will have contacted you first... I would also put the phone number & times on the main 'Contact Us' page.

Finally, can the slide show be slowed down? I just have time to read the comment and before I can look at the photo the next one has come along... I prefer to click to change slides. Lovely, lovely photos though. And I do see that once it's run it's course I have control.


----------



## MCWillow (Aug 26, 2011)

spid said:


> This is good to know - I don't have a tablet so can't check!
> 
> When you get home MCW - can you change the picture of Cedar in your sig - he has such a mucky face in that picture - I want to wipe the screen every time I see it!


I sure can


----------



## Guest (Oct 19, 2012)

I hadn't heard of them before so just had a look at your webpage. They are stunning kittens. How could nobody want them. Blossom is my fave. What a sweetie.


----------



## Polimba (Nov 23, 2009)

They are all gorgeous. I hadn't heard of them either, even though we have a Ragdoll.


----------



## spid (Nov 4, 2008)

OrientalSlave said:


> Much simpler which is always good! A very flattering colour for your two girls as well.
> 
> I would drop the 'Our' of 'Our RagaMuffin Girl' - it will make the tab a little smaller and of course it will only be your cats on your website.  DOne
> 
> ...


Done what I can


----------



## Shrap (Nov 22, 2010)

Brilliant new website


----------



## flyballcrazy (Oct 6, 2010)

Just wanted to say how stunning your kittens are  I'm totally in love and not far from you


----------



## Paddypaws (May 4, 2010)

Oh Wow, I really like the new lay out and it's so much easier to view the kittens.


----------

